# Plane videos on my website



## Royzee617 (Apr 6, 2005)

I have just joined this illustrious company and by way of introduction I invite you to visit my website to view my video clips - a variety of planes old and new, civil and military with more coming soon.
http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/town/street/xgo60/planes/0001.htm

It took me a while to find this WW2 site - too many aviation forums, especially with videos, are more concerned with modern airliners than historic stuff. Plus it seems I can post videos here too.

Thanks and best wishes
Roy


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

Not bad! I took a cursory look and had to look at some of the Mildenhall video. I was stationed at Lakenheath for 3 years and went to the Mildehall Air Fetes every year. In those days, Lakenheath had the F-111.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

doesn't look too bad and we hope you enjoy your time here..........


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the comments... not too bad eh? What would really please you guys then? I have quite a bit of footage from Mildenhall and various other UK airshows which I will get around to posting in due course.


----------

